# Earth Day!



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 22, 2009)

Happy Earth Day!

Here's some interesting reading on recycling:

http://www.ecoworld.com/features/2003/11/15/recycling-myths/


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 22, 2009)

tonight, as is my usual earth day tradition I am going to change the oil in my car and then pour it on my neighbors yard!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 22, 2009)

Road Guy said:


> tonight, as is my usual earth day tradition I am going to change the oil in my car and then pour it on my neighbors yard!


Why not f up the entire neighborhood, and put it in the detention pond down the street?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 22, 2009)

Road Guy said:


> tonight, as is my usual earth day tradition I am going to change the oil in my car and then pour it on my neighbors yard!



I reprogrammed the setpoints on the chlorine feed at the wastewater treatment plant this afternoon so instead of a 0.5 mg/L residual chlorine they're going go have a 20 mg/L residual chlorine. There should be a lot of dead fish in the harbor tomorrow morning.

just kidding. some people might think I'm serious.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 22, 2009)

Time to fertilize my lawn like it was a golf course, then pour paint in the sewer!


----------



## cement (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm going to drive with no headlights tonight to save energy!


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 22, 2009)

I farted... several times. I also decided to warm up the daily driver that has no cat converter by driving around the neighborhood at 15 mph in 4th gear while giving it as much gas as it could take. I did all I could, but I still think I did enough to let the trees breathe for a while longer.


----------



## maryannette (Apr 22, 2009)

I ate cheesecake. I'm not sure how that helps Earth Day, but it made me smile.


----------



## rudy (Apr 22, 2009)

My kids want us to turn off all of the lights and no TV at 9 pm. How convenient. 9pm is the best part of the day. That's their bedtime and when hubby/I start watching Netflix or the DVR.


----------



## Dleg (Apr 22, 2009)

Somebody asked me what I did to observe Earth day. My first response was "when was it?", and my second response was "I gave at the office."


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 23, 2009)

I tore up some styrofoam cups and fed them to bald eagles. Then I bought a six pack just so I could throw the plastic holding it together into the sea.


----------



## Supe (Apr 23, 2009)

I left my windows open. Yeah, I had the fan on, and my lights on, and the real reason they were open is because I'm too cheap to turn on my central air, but it's still fun to pretend.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 23, 2009)

^ Makes me glad I live in a land where all you need is a couple of window units part of the time, 3 months out of the year.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 23, 2009)

Supe said:


> I left my windows open. Yeah, I had the fan on, and my lights on, and the real reason they were open is because I'm too cheap to turn on my central air, but it's still fun to pretend.



I forgot about that contribution. I put our A.C. in the office on 60 and left the windows open all day.

Also, the harbor smelled like a swimming pool while I was driving over this morning. Should be good and disinfected by now.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 23, 2009)

> Also, the harbor smelled like a swimming pool while I was driving over this morning. Should be good and disinfected by now.


Grab your net, we're going fishin'!


----------



## bigray76 (Apr 23, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> I tore up some styrofoam cups and fed them to bald eagles. Then I bought a six pack just so I could throw the plastic holding it together into the sea.


Yeah, the six pack thing makes catching fish easier.

I hadn't run my 'green' car in a while, so when I got home from work last night, I fired up my old green Jeep Cherokee Sport and let it idle a bit since it had sat too long without running... it also is leaking a little oil (not as much as it used to).

I also realized that my recycling container was about to overflow, so I put the extra plastic bottles and cans into my regular garbage. It all ends up in the same place anyway!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 23, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> Grab your net, we're going fishin'!



No nets required. The fish are all floating on the surface.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 23, 2009)

too funny...go to www.weather.com the ad surrounding the look up box is hillarious. Green shines here...sponsored by HUMMER!


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 23, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> I tore up some styrofoam cups and fed them to bald eagles. Then I bought a six pack just so I could throw the plastic holding it together into the sea.


I couldn't help but laugh so hard while reading this. All I could picture was you pulling off pieces of a cup off and feeding it to an eagle sitting in front of you like dogs do when they're expecting you're going to give them something off your plate. :rofl:


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 23, 2009)

With regards to the bald eagles, you probably should have sprayed some DDT on the nest to make sure the eggs were soft.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 23, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> No nets required. The fish are all floating on the surface.


Mmmmm...I'll take a trout filet marinated in chlorine and stuffed with mercury any day of the week.


----------



## Supe (Apr 23, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> Mmmmm...I'll take a trout filet marinated in chlorine and stuffed with mercury any day of the week.



In the words of Andrew Zimmern, "it tastes a bit minerally, but not bad!"


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 23, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> Mmmmm...I'll take a trout filet marinated in chlorine and stuffed with mercury any day of the week.



I can get you either or. You have to go to Lake Marion or Moultrie to get fish (striped bass mainly) marinated in mercury. I can hook you up with a spotted sea trout marinated in chlorine.

Actually, in all seriousness, the seafood in South Carolina is very clean and free of pollutants. Due to the flushing of the harbor with the tides the harbor and the coast stays pretty clean. Plus, there aren't a lot of industrial discharges down here. It's once you get inland to Lake Marion or Moultrie you aren't even supposed to eat any of the fish.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 23, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> ^ Makes me glad I live in a land where all you need is a couple of window units part of the time, 3 months out of the year.


My elctric bill was close to 400 bucks August before last. No lie, the AC ran non stop the whole month, except for about three hours one night.



Master slacker said:


> I couldn't help but laugh so hard while reading this. All I could picture was you pulling off pieces of a cup off and feeding it to an eagle sitting in front of you like dogs do when they're expecting you're going to give them something off your plate. :rofl:


So you saw me?



Chucktown PE said:


> With regards to the bald eagles, you probably should have sprayed some DDT on the nest to make sure the eggs were soft.


I would have, but I'd used up my DDT on the California Condor nest.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 23, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> I would have, but I'd used up my DDT on the California Condor nest.



:appl: :appl: :appl: :rotflmao: :rotflmao:

LMAO


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 23, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> I can get you either or. You have to go to Lake Marion or Moultrie to get fish (striped bass mainly) marinated in mercury. I can hook you up with a spotted sea trout marinated in chlorine.


I'm heading to NY this weekend. I can get you some PCB laden striped bass from the Hudson! Let's swap.

Since I'm green conscious though, I won't send it in a refrigerated delivery truck. I couldn't live with myself if there was a freon leak.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 23, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> freon leak.


Yuk.


----------



## bigray76 (Apr 23, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> My elctric bill was close to 400 bucks August before last. No lie, the AC ran non stop the whole month, except for about three hours one night.



The night of the power outage????


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 23, 2009)

This thread is destined for the HOF.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 23, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> I'm heading to NY this weekend. I can get you some PCB laden striped bass from the Hudson! Let's swap.
> Since I'm green conscious though, I won't send it in a refrigerated delivery truck. I couldn't live with myself if there was a freon leak.



I've never had striped bass with the PCBs. I hear it has a bit of a tang to it followed by a burning sensation as the PCBs destroy your liver.

The mercury just gives you the shakes and impairs your cognitive abilities for a few hours.


----------



## Supe (Apr 23, 2009)

CHANGE PLACES!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 23, 2009)

bigray76 said:


> The night of the power outage????


No, I woke up confused, thought it was Earth Day, and vented some freon to enlarge the ozone layer hole. After I lit a tire on fire, I could read my watch and noticed it was August, not April. So I stopped the venting, went back inside and cut the AC down to 55, just in case it really was Earth Day.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 23, 2009)

Looks like Obama did his part as well. Please note that I'm not criticizing Obama. I could care less and I already know that George Bush did the same thing.

http://www.cbsnews.com/blogs/2009/04/22/po...ry4962384.shtml


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 23, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> Looks like Obama did his part as well.


Yes, but I could have really made Earth Day festive if I'd had access to nuclear weapons. What did the O-man do? Fly a jumbo jet out for dinner.

Sissy.


----------

